# Charlotte decides to destroy their locker room and trades for Jeff McInnis...



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

...one of the few players the Trailblazers had and said, " He is just to dysfunctional!":lol:


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Who did they trade for him? And why?

edit:
link
“We are familiar with what Jeff brings to the table with his athleticism, work ethic and court savvy,” Bobcats General Manager & Head Coach Bernie Bickerstaff said. “Having drafted Jeff and coached him in the past, he will be able to step in and provide the depth we need at the point guard position.”


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

what???????????
link????????????


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

They traded him for Bernard Robinson.

I think he'll be good for the rest of the season because he'll finally be getting to play. But why exactly are they doing this with Knight and Felton?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Some teams take chances on cancers because they have a lot of basketball ability.

That said, I don't know why anyone would take a flyer on Jeff McInnis. The guy's just simply not good enough at the game to outweigh his personality-driven negatives.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Could mean they are lining up to trade Knight for a shooting guard


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It means that Knight has a tear in his abdomen and he's probably going to be out the entire month of January.They had been playing Felton upwards of 48 minutes per game.In fact in their 3ot win over the Lakers Raymond tied for 35th all time in minutes in a single game and would have made the top ten if there had been another OT.

They don't have any depth at all in the backcourt and they don't want to grind their best player down playing him excessive minutes for an enitre month.

I hope they got a lot of money since Bob is indubitably in need of it.Bernard RObinson really isn't significant himself.The Nets may well cut him.The Cats may well cut McInnis when BK comes back because he won't play unless Knight is traded.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

They would have been better off getting someone out of the NBADL. Guys like McInnis just need to get the ear of one young player to totally screw your entire program up.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Hometown player. That's the only good thing.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Jeff "I check how many points, rebounds, and assists I have at the scorer's table every time I check in" McInnis is not good for any team, nevermind a young one.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow. I didn't know he was still in the NBA. He's been hated pretty much everywhere he's been.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

Kuskid said:


> Who did they trade for him? And why?
> 
> edit:
> link
> “We are familiar with what Jeff brings to the table with his athleticism, *work ethic* and court savvy,” Bobcats General Manager & Head Coach Bernie Bickerstaff said. “Having drafted Jeff and coached him in the past, he will be able to step in and provide the depth we need at the point guard position.”


:lol:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

why o why??


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

I realize they're trying to generate more fan interest by having UNC guys on the team, but I doubt anyone's coming out to see McInnis.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

This is the most nonsensical trade I've seen in a while. Charlotte usually makes good personnel moves, they seem to know what they're trying to do and stick to their plan through the draft and free agency. But this?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> This is the most nonsensical trade I've seen in a while. Charlotte usually makes good personnel moves, they seem to know what they're trying to do and stick to their plan through the draft and free agency. But this?


McInnis is an expiring contract, while Robinson has another year left on his.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

This should at least stunt the development of a few young Bobcats. 

Seriously, we are talking about a super cancer.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> McInnis is an expiring contract, while Robinson has another year left on his.



Ya and Jeff's deal is 3+ times bigger.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

bballlife said:


> Ya and Jeff's deal is 3+ times bigger.


The Bobcats are so far under the cap that isn't an issue. Plus the Nets gave the Bobcats cash.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

bballlife said:


> This should at least stunt the development of a few young Bobcats.
> 
> Seriously, we are talking about a super cancer.


Absolutely. Who else are the young guys on the team going to learn where the best strip clubs are, how to stay out all night partying and how to sleep with an assistant coach's wife.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They should rename the Bobcats the Tarheels. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> They should rename the Bobcats the Tarheels. This is getting ridiculous.


I don't think the legacy of Dean Smith, or anyone in Chapel Hill, wants anything to do with Jeff McInnis.

That being said. I'm embarassed the Nets signed him, and I am superglad we got rid of him.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

They better hope he stays away from Felton. There were stories of him taking Antoine Wright to late night parties and installing bad habits in him.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

there are a few players I can't really explain my deep hatred for.. McInnis is on that list.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Maybe the real plan here is to try and get Oden?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

The Blazers traded one cancer for another in Darius Miles. Jeff seems like a temporary replacement for Knight, until Brevin gets back.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Absolutely. Who else are the young guys on the team going to learn where the best strip clubs are, how to stay out all night partying and how to sleep with an assistant coach's wife.


Woah woah woah woah woah... He slept with the assistant coach's wife?


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Zero Hero said:


> Woah woah woah woah woah... He slept with the assistant coach's wife?


i always thought that was an unproven college rumor from UNC?


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Zero Hero said:


> Woah woah woah woah woah... He slept with the assistant coach's wife?


If that's true, you guys gotta stop hating on the guy and give him his props.:cheers:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

essbee said:


> i always thought that was an unproven college rumor from UNC?


Yes the rumor is that he slept with Phil Ford's wife while at UNC


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Well, at least he can shoot that floater in the lane.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> They better hope he stays away from Felton. There were stories of him taking Antoine Wright to late night parties and installing bad habits in him.


That reminds me of a quote I read about Barkley a long time ago (I don't remember who said it, or find it on the internet but it went something like, 
"There I was, watching him put up 20 points and 10 rebounds after partying until 4 in the morning while I'm sitting on the bench trying not to throw up on my shoes!"


----------

